# Veritas vs LN Chisel Plane



## toddbeaulieu (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi all, wondering if anyone has any insight into chisel planes. The moment I first saw one online it seemed like a great tool for me. I'm constantly paring down with a chisel and fighting with the stem for deeper operations.

I really like the skew adjustment screws on the Veritas, but the LN seems to have a muh better blade. Maybe I should go with the Veritas and not a big deal over the blade.

Any experience with either of these?



















Thank you.


----------



## JohnChung (Sep 20, 2012)

What kind of paring are you doing? Is it for dado or rabbet? I am not sure what is the paring is for. Please elaborate


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

I can't imagine the blade differing much between the two. I've actually found that veritas irons hold an edge better than my LN tools in general. I kind of want a chisel plane, but I've always made due with regular planes and chisels… maybe I'll splurge on one someday (especially if it comes up on the yearly factory second sale at lee valley).


----------



## ElChe (Sep 28, 2014)

Both have good blades. What do you pare? Like plugs? I either use a chisel bevel down or a flush cut saw then a card scraper for plugs


----------



## mramseyISU (Mar 3, 2014)

Why not look at one of the Stanley Sweetheart shoulder planes? They convert over to a chisel plane by loosening the screw that controls how open the mouth is. I have one that I use like that and it works great for what you want to do.

http://www.amazon.com/Stanley-12-140-No-92-Shoulder-Chisel/dp/B002B56CVS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1426695370&sr=8-1&keywords=shoulder+plane


----------



## toddbeaulieu (Mar 5, 2010)

Well don't I feel stupid for not realizing that I could take the off the Stanley .. the one that I already own. I actually dislike that plane for shoulder work. Too narrow and too short. Jamming my fingers all the time. But I will try it without the nose.

I guess I just like the idea of the wide chisel plane in general. The LN has a much more massive blade, which would last a lifetime. Still on the fence.

I'd also like to grab a large shoulder plane sometime soon.


----------



## mramseyISU (Mar 3, 2014)

Don't feel too stupid I'd had mine for like 2 years before I figured that out (as in a couple weeks ago). As far as the blade width goes I don't disagree. I would like one of those Lie-Nielson or Veritas ones too but the Stanley isn't terrible but just like using it as a shoulder plane it could be more comfortable to hole.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Unless all you do all day every day is use a chisel plane, I don't think you will wear out the Veritas' blade. One thing to consider in the comparison is although the LN blade has the same xsection along its length, how far can the blade be extended? It's possible there isn't any difference in the amount of blade that can actually be used. I think the set screws in the Veritas design are a big plus in this style of plane. I use a Veritas flush plane and a shop made version of the flush plane (from a 1-1/2" chisel) to trim plugs and the like and as the initial step for glue removal.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

The Veritas version has set screws to adjust the blade from side to side. I don't own a chisel plane, but the set screws work very well on my Veritas shoulder planes to keep the blade edges exactly where I want them in relation to the plane sides.


----------



## toddbeaulieu (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I got a copy of Hack's plane book yesterday and found the LN in it. He doesn't seem to think it's a frequently used tool. As I think more about this, and now that I know I can take the nose off my Stanley to get a free taste for a chisel plane, I think it would make more sense for me to buy a larger shoulder plane next. That brings me right back to the LN/Veritas offerings and once again I am drawn into the Veritas. To me, they just seem to be more innovative than LN.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

I agree about Veritas being more innovative. Both LN and Veritas produce quality tools and have good customer service. LN's are better machined Stanleys, and nice to look at. Veritas redesigns the tool to work better/easier, but they typically don't look as nice. My brother prefers LN, I prefer Veritas - it depends on what each person desires and values.


----------



## mramseyISU (Mar 3, 2014)

I wouldn't be too proud to own either one of them.


----------

